# Ipod Touch et Airplay



## Pinsonmimi (11 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,
j'aimerais savoir pourquoi Airplay n'apparait pas sur mon iPod Touch 2e génération version 4.2.1 ? 

J'ai bien trouvé ce sujet évoqué sur Mac génération mais a priori les personnes n'ont pas de souci pour ce qui est de la présence de airplay sur leur ipod.

J'ai découvert Airplay avec la pub à la télé et ça m'intéresserait beaucoup de pouvoir le faire fonctionner.


----------



## naas (11 Juillet 2011)

Airplay vers quoi ?


----------



## Pinsonmimi (11 Juillet 2011)

Vers la télé...

Je ne pensais pas que cela puisse être important mais puisque tu poses la question :

En fait je n'ai pas de télé, j'ai un écran d'ordi que j'ai relié à ma freebox V5 via un adaptateur HDMI... Est ce que ça pourrait venir de là ? 

j'ai oublié de dire que mon mac mini était en réseau avec un PC portable wifi et que j'avais paramétré ma Freebox en routeur et que mon ipod était connecté en wifi aussi à la FB.


----------



## mixnel (11 Juillet 2011)

il te faut une apple tv pour utiliser airplay sauf si tu installe un logiciel sur ton ordi ( mais je ne connais aps le nom, et je ne suis pas sur non plus qu'il existe mais je pense que oui)


----------



## naas (11 Juillet 2011)

Ou sinon majestic sur le mac et airplayer sur l'ipod et/ou voodobox sur pc.
à noter que la V6 est un serveur NAS.


----------



## Pinsonmimi (11 Juillet 2011)

merci pour vos réponses mais j'ai la V5 car la V6 est beaucoup trop chère. Pour Airplayer je l'ai bien vu proposé dans les appli applestore mais les critiques étaient mauvaises et certains disent qu'il faut presque avoir fait polytechnique pour l'utiliser 

je vois que majestic est payant, en tout ça va me faire 10 euros avec airplayer... est-ce qu'au moins je peux être sûre que ça va marcher ?

Pour l'apple tv, c'est sûr qu'il faut l'avoir ? Je pensais que airplay permettait aussi d'écouter son ipod sur sa chaine hifi donc pas de rapport avec la télé


----------



## naas (11 Juillet 2011)

Regarde la pub, il y a une appletv sur le cite droit. 
Airplayer est la seule application sui fonctionne correctement. 
Il faut des fois relancer l'iPhone mais sinon ça roule. 
Freemi est gratuit 
En bas a droite du site la 1.1.4 de majestic est gratuite.

Par contre attention, cela ne fera pas ce que tu as demandé dans ton premier post


----------



## Pinsonmimi (12 Juillet 2011)

naas a dit:


> Par contre attention, cela ne fera pas ce que tu as demandé dans ton premier post



dommage.... 

merci beaucoup pour les renseignements


----------

